# [B]1964 Trunk Torsion Bars PLEASE HELP![B]



## 1964OGgoat (Jul 28, 2011)

Need help in getting these damn bars installed so the trunk works properly. I have them installed but but they still aren't working, so there must be something I'm missing who knows?? Im at a complete lost? 

So does anyone have a diagram of how these should be installed, or can explain how?? This is the last thing to finish my 64 Tri-power any help would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

post a pic so we can help


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

My 65 manual does not have good diagrams. On each end of the torsion bar(opposite of the notched side) you should have an aluminum roller that slips over the end of the torsion bar.Once you apply your torsion pressure on the notched side it will hold the bars and rollers in place. After complete install the rollers will roll up and down in the center of your hinges as you raise and lower your deck lid. Simple once you see it in action. Hope I explained it clearly.....
Let me know if you need further assistance. It kicked my A$$ about two months ago.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

procedure in factory body manual.


----------

